# Bored revisit became interesting



## MeanMustard (Jan 31, 2013)

Been here a few times, but the new found fame it seems to have acquired on sites have either been a catalyst for change or big coincidence. Since Christmas change throughout the building has started to take affect. A light and fan being on, floorboards and suspended ceilings removed, and possibly 3 squatters; one of which had a nice metal bat. Just young chavs who were actually friendly and seemed worried more than anything, but any more of them and they could be quite dangerous (for those of you that are thinking of having a look). Generations nightclub, now attracting the same sort of people which helped get it closed all those years ago. I'll keep the photos brief as there are plenty online now.




DSC06639 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06732 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06664 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06678 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06715 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06807 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06814 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06799 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06809 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC06820 by urbantramp, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shit me!
Place looks fooked!
Thanks...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2013)

The only thing missing is a fire!great pics.


----------



## MeanMustard (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd have uploaded more, but there are already two recent posts on this place. Just thought these photos showed somethings nobody had put up before


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

Won't be long before that goes up in flames! There's a derelict pub near me, secured very well, and you can hear the alarm beeping. Outside however, someone has tried to set fire to the exterior - there is a massive section burnt and some plastic guttering has melted...

I will never understand what goes on in the minds of 'people' like that!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not the first time theres been people squatting there, I was surprised there was no one in there last year.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 31, 2013)

MeanMustard said:


> I'd have uploaded more, but there are already two recent posts on this place. Just thought these photos showed somethings nobody had put up before



Like 2 big craps in a loo! 
I see they have been flushed!


----------



## MeanMustard (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah, surprised it hasn't been bricked up really. Erm, have they been flushed? they were there a week ago haha. I hope they convert it into something and don't knock it down. apparently they were checking for bats the other week.


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 5, 2013)

MeanMustard said:


> yeah, surprised it hasn't been bricked up really. Erm, have they been flushed? they were there a week ago haha. I hope they convert it into something and don't knock it down. apparently they were checking for bats the other week.



Its ear marked to be pulled to make way for more student accommodation! well didn't take long for it to get trashed even more then did it.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 6, 2013)

MeanMustard said:


> yeah, surprised it hasn't been bricked up really. Erm, have they been flushed? they were there a week ago haha. I hope they convert it into something and don't knock it down. apparently they were checking for bats the other week.



I meant flushed as in deleted off your report... LOL


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I meant flushed as in deleted off your report... LOL



Yeah I removed them. Not something most would really want to see to be honest...


----------



## MeanMustard (Feb 16, 2013)

haha, yeah wasn't nice but strangely amusing. I think their plans have fell through, so time will tell what happens to it.


----------

